
Using PageRank to assess scientific importance - habs
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2009/01/using-pagerank-to-assess-scientific-importance.ars
======
Anon84
I'm surprised they have just now noticed this. Redner's and Maslov's papers
have been making the rounds in academia for at least two or three years.

<http://arxiv.org/abs/physics/0612122>

<http://arxiv.org/abs/physics/0604130>

~~~
michael_nielsen
This article is describing more recent work by Maslov and Redner, announced
just in the last week or two:

<http://arxiv.org/abs/0901.2640>

------
andr
I'm surprised they have just noticed this, given that PageRank was originally
created to rate scientific papers, not web pages!

~~~
wheels
Rather, PageRank comes from a family of algorithms called co-citation
algorithms which first came about in library science before being used on the
web. In fact, most of the groundwork for web search is from library science.

~~~
eru
Get this shirt: <http://www.jephdraw.com/random/libraryscience.png>

------
maurycy
I made a comment on this more than a year ago. ;-)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=78299>

------
RiderOfGiraffes
See also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=443746>

